# In Memory Of Pepper



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Next month will be two years since I lost Pepper. I still miss him! My daughter-in-law told me about an artist who could do a pastel from a picture. What you see is the result. It is beautiful!
Pepper was afraid of everything and everybody except kitty brother Rambo and me (sometimes). Never a lap cat, never a cat to let you pet him. I chose a photo that reflected his personality. I cried when I got this....now he is on my wall. I plan to get the other 4 cats done while they are still with me.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

That is a lovely tribute!! What a sweet pic


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What an absolutely gorgeous tribute to your baby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

How beautiful!!
What a beautiful boy he was!!


----------

